# Will Vallisneria spiralis grow in my light?



## jschall (Apr 13, 2009)

I have a 75 (4' x 18" x 18") with 64 watts of t8 over it. I don't want to spend hundreds of dollars upgrading to a light that uses more power, especially when most of my fish prefer subtle lighting.
I've been fairly successful in growing Anubias barteri and Bolbitis heudelotii in it, but can I keep Vallisneria spiralis? I have a light colored sand substrate, which helps by reflecting some light.

I dose seachem flourish and flourish excel.


----------



## ddavila06 (Jan 31, 2009)

hi, im not 100% on the growth of the plant under low light conditions, but you can get a nice T5 HO from catalina aquariums for a very, veery good price and the T5s are energy efficient and they last much longer than compact flourescent. just though i mention it


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

Why not just get one plant, and give it a try? Most lfs's sell it, since it is a very common plant. You might be out a buck or two at most. Vals do tend to be sensitive to Excel, but some folks have grown it, especially if you do not od the Excel.


----------



## jschall (Apr 13, 2009)

Well, I got 3-5 plants ($2 each) and we'll see.
I've read that I need a rich substrate, too. All I have is plain sand.


----------



## tiffc (Jan 8, 2010)

Definitely keep us updated on how they work out in your lighting, jschall. I have 1.8 WPG T8 on my 20 gallon long with plain gravel, and I was considering Vals too. I would like them to "drape" over the surface water and add more shady spots. I don't have anything right now that gives me that effect.


----------

